# Hows My Form?



## FL904_Bowhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Just wanted to get a little feedback on how my form is! I know my elbow looks a little far back but thats just due to the camera angle its actuall directly inline with my arrow shAft! so anyfojj
Thanks Crawdad >>--->


----------



## gondo (May 10, 2012)

lookin pretty good to me, like that low wrist!!!, you hunting with that finga sling?


----------



## FL904_Bowhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

No this another one of my tournament bows, the dark picture does the bow no justice.. I dont use a finger sling huntin. I Appreciate the feedback man!


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

you have great fourm


----------

